# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Post your #1 tip for getting lucid

## dreamsOfSpace

It'd be cool to see everyone's single best tip for getting lucid, in one place.  My best tip is to try to have a dream where you are by yourself, so you have a better chance to be less distracted by the dream and realize that you are dreaming.

Please keep it to this format:
- 1 or 2 sentences
- Only 1 tip

----------


## Sensei

search for lucidity without thought of how long it will take.

----------


## casualdreamer

Not letting my mind wander before sleep/WBTB (meditation affirmation etc...).

----------


## dolphin

Immediately after waking up from a dream, imagine the dream continuing until it returns.

----------


## SamvelOri

Remind yourself in a dream that you're in dream, otherwise you'll probably loose lucidity

----------


## ZAD

Bulk and cut in fitness terms, for a few months each, in alternating cycles. Bulk by spending all of your effort only on getting lucid as often as possible until your frequency increases; cut by refining the quality, content, and your abilities in those lucid dreams.

----------


## 1wilian

Desire it as much as you can, imagine it happening and be grateful even before if happens.

----------


## slimslowslider

Bring dreaming and lucidity to mind in whatever ways you can.

My #1 method for doing this is keeping a dream diary.
Also - visiting Dreamviews usually has the desired effect.  Engaging and posting is better still.

I'm going through a dry patch at the, moment (although I still LD spontaneously)
Currently not keeping a dream diary or thinking about it much - too distracted/ stressed.
Last time I was active on DV - doing the challenges etc - after a warm up period, getting into it, I would reliably LD with God-like control on cue.

Thanks DV  :;-):

----------


## Mayatara

I have been a natural lucid dreamer since my 20s, but due to work and health reasons, my lucids stopped for some years (just had them once in a while). I have now started a new routine to try to induce lucid dreams more frequently and I was surprised that I have had 100% success! If I follow my routine, I have lucids every night (at least so far).
The routine is:
- before bed, meditate 30 mins listening to binaural audio for lucid dreaming 
- in the middle of the night I always wake up to pee and then I repeat the meditation for another 30 mins before falling asleep again
The result is: guaranteed lucid dreams in the last 1 or 2 sleep cycles and more vivid dreams and greater recollection in general.

Anyway, keeping a dream journal, doing reality tests frequently and keeping your mind every day on this topic, really helps establishing the ground  :wink2:

----------


## Lang

#1 tip: tip is not to waste your time comparing yourself to other lucid dreamers. Instead, focus on your own lucid Journey. Find your own learning style for lucid dreaming. One who admits to knowing nothing is open to experience all things in existence. We're only limited to our own self development in parallel with self awareness.

----------


## Jamal9mm

Dream recall should be your #1 goal

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Dream recall should be your #1 goal



I second this as my number one along with an early morning WBTB.

----------


## Lang

> Dream recall should be your #1 goal



Actually, I think recall should come second to Sleep health and Mental health. (IMO)  Good sleep health is more important, Lucid dreaming is a bonus.

 :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

^ as a goal for overall life health, yes good sleep is very important.   But that's not the subject of this thread  :smiley: .

I'd say it's a tie between developing mind-blowingly high recall, and developing bright lucid awareness in waking life.   Intent is in there, too.   So, in order for it to fit into "one thing," I'll say:





> Work unceasingly to develop the fundamentals to ever-higher heights.

----------


## Lang

> ^ as a goal for overall life health, yes good sleep is very important.   But that's not the subject of this thread .
> 
> I'd say it's a tie between developing mind-blowingly high recall, and developing bright lucid awareness in waking life.   Intent is in there, too.   So, in order for it to fit into "one thing," I'll say:



Or is it? People come on thinking that you must lucid dreaming every night is healthy but, they forget that it can stress you out if you are not careful. (IMO) How about developing mind-blowingly high recall and developing a sense of yourself? (Knowing your sleep schedule, how you feel and stuff like that.)  :wink2: 

 :smiley:

----------

